# Litespeed Teramo



## allensbk (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a 04 teramo that i'm building up, my front derailleur was to small what diameter is the seat tube on the teramo....


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

If your seatpost size is 31.6 it should be a 34.8mm clamp. What size is the clamp that you have?


----------



## allensbk (Feb 2, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> If your seatpost size is 31.6 it should be a 34.8mm clamp. What size is the clamp that you have?


28.6 thats the one that came off my old bike..


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

If is uses a 27.2 mm post it is most likely a 31.8mm clamp. It sound like you came off a steel bike.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

That Teramo requires a 34.8mm fd clamp and the seatpost needed is 31.6mm.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed

www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed Blog


----------

